# centipede tank



## Trench (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is a living centipede tank that I made, enjoy


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 15, 2011)

Cool, what's that moss on the bottom?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 15, 2011)

What do they eat?


----------



## Trench (Jun 15, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> Cool, what's that moss on the bottom?


 
To tell you the truth I don't know  I just found it thought it was cool and stuck it in the tank 



mad4400 said:


> What do they eat?


 
insects


----------



## MathewB (Jun 15, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## butters (Jun 15, 2011)

most of mine eat crickets or woodies of varying sizes.


----------



## Trench (Jun 16, 2011)

MathewB said:


> That's awesome!


Thanks


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 16, 2011)

hmmm looks ok mate.
one thing i would do is get more substrate in there (cocopeat) and fill it to about 10cm so it can burrow.
and spray it often if you have it ventilated with that much mesh, also make sure the mesh is completely escape proof, they can climb that log and plant and hang on that mesh upside down and squeeze through tiny gaps.
it might be a bit hard for them to find the crickets you feed them as they will go straight into the long grass.
looks good though and alot of effort, well done.
what species is it?


----------



## Trench (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks richoman 
Not sure what type they are here are some pics


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 18, 2011)

they are ethmostigmus rubripes mate 
aussies largest pede.
hmmm, not a good idea keeping them together, as they will most likely kill eachother, so just watch it. id seperate them if i was you, but, you can see how you go 
good luck mate!, centipedes are awesome things, you will get hooked soon 
did you find them?


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 18, 2011)

how long do they live?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 18, 2011)

Stunning tank, may not be practical but it looks amazing!
Nice rubripes.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 18, 2011)

apparantly 10+ years,
but its hard to know this, as not many people keep them, espicially from pedelings!


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 18, 2011)

wow thats pretty cool, so what sort of cost is involved with them? any specialty items they need?
and they dont require a lic either ,do they?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 18, 2011)

N.A.T.O said:


> wow thats pretty cool, so what sort of cost is involved with them? any specialty items they need?
> and they dont require a lic either ,do they?


 
The pede themselves cost $10-$30 on average, they can be kept in ANYTHING escape proff, you can spend as little or as much as you like, from a takeaway container to a terrarium. They just need deep cocopeat and crickets every week and some stuff to hide under.
No license, you can even collect from the wild.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 18, 2011)

yep as snakeluvver said,
i house most of my smaller guys in deep takeaway containers - bout 60 of them , and the bigger ones in big tubs.
cocopeat and cocopeat/sand mix as sub.
one cricket a week - they dont always need it, and bark/rock or leaf to hide under, they are in burrows most of the time though, but some are surface active.
you can collect tall inverts from the wild (except in WA and NT, and national parks)
they are awesome things to keep and you will be hooked in no time, they varie so much and there is still lots of forms and species yet to be 'refound' in australia,
just watch out as they are VERY quick and have a painful bite!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah the invert hobby is very small at the moment and sadly not much research is being done. For example, so far only 4 Tarantula species have been described.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 18, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Yeah the invert hobby is very small at the moment and sadly not much research is being done. For example, so far only 4 Tarantula species have been described.


 
?
more like 40 :lol:


----------

